

Brain cells work differently than we thought: Axons process information - andreyf
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/brain-cells-work-differently-we-thought-axons-process-information-13964.html
For those literate in neuroscience, original is here:
 <a href="http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn1956.html" rel="nofollow">http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn195...</a><p>Is the analysis correct, and what are the implications for people pondering the "AI problem"?
======
andreyf
For those literate in neuroscience, original paper is here:
[http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn195...](http://www.nature.com/neuro/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nn1956.html)

Is the analysis correct, and what are the implications for people pondering
the "AI problem"?

~~~
donna
thanks for finding this, it was helpful re AI issues i encountered today. ;-D

